# Home for 150 Gallon Planted Discus



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks to Fatkid. He really is not fat. Just big and strong.

The 150g tall is now in its spot in the basement.

You know what I will be doing during my Christmas break.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

That is gona look great in tit's spot. I love when tanks are shoved in same size spots.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

That really is a great little spot for that tank! 
Sounds like an awesome break!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ive always wanted a square like tank like that


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> That is gona look great in tit's spot. I love when tanks are shoved in same size spots.


The only thing is that it does not have enough space in the back for plumbing. I will have to drill hole on the side.

Eventually, I would like to put a top cabinet and a full front to close in that cove.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice addition to the household.
The discus are going to be such happy campers.
Look forward to seeing the progress of your setup.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Thanks to Fatkid. He really is not fat. Just big and strong.
> 
> The 150g tall is now in its spot in the basement.
> 
> You know what I will be doing during my Christmas break.


Nice quiet corner for a discus tank, Gordon !!!!!

A good way to unstress during your Christmas break. Your 150G can host many many discus. Thanks for sharing !!!!!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice fit. Some things are just meant to be.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> The only thing is that it does not have enough space in the back for plumbing. I will have to drill hole on the side.
> 
> Eventually, I would like to put a top cabinet and a full front to close in that cove.


That's an awesome footprint for discus. The only thing is, as I've found, you have to get your head into the tank to get at the back.

My cube is also drill in the side. If it's done near the edge, it won't be visible anyway. Really nice looking tank and location. Looking forward to your journal.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool looking. i was thinking the same thing as Gary. Better buy a snorkel


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The snorkel comments always remind me of Deuce Bigelow. LOL.

Love that tank for Discus tho! That's one fish that I have yet to keep.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can't asked for a better spot and setup for a tank.


----------



## noved (Jan 4, 2011)

any updates.... I just bought one of the myself.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Should have stayed with the same thread  Below is the system set up. There are more discus in there now. Will post update pics this weekend.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/150g-planted-dicus-up-running-11120/


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice tank you got threre



gklaw said:


> Thanks to Fatkid. He really is not fat. Just big and strong.
> 
> The 150g tall is now in its spot in the basement.
> 
> You know what I will be doing during my Christmas break.


----------

